# Selective Algae, Lol



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Just thought that I'd share what I consider to be funny. For some odd reason the brown algae doesn't seem to be growing on the leaf, lol, any thoughts as to why this is happening? I realize that it's the newest leaf but it's been around for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

You answered your own question...give it time...


----------

